
Listening, Growing and Adapting - themckman
https://veertu.com/usb-bridged-networking-support/
======
EmmEff
I didn't even know of this app until now. How does it compare to VirtualBox,
VMware Fusion, or Parallels, for example?

~~~
Etheryte
Likewise. The announcement makes it sound like they tried to compete with free
(VirtualBox) and couldn't.

~~~
walterbell
It uses the native hypervisor in macOS, so it can be smaller than VirtualBox.

~~~
danieldk
And since it uses Hypervisor.framework, it does not require any extra kexts
and the App Store version was running in a sandbox.

------
exhilaration
First time I've heard of this app -- how well does it run Windows?

~~~
rcarmo
I'm curious about that as well. I would love to get rid of Parallels (even
despite my having recently upgraded to the Sierra-compatible version) because
I find things to be too slow in general.

Any pointers/reviews/etc.?

~~~
proyb2
There is a video on comparison which Parallel is the fastest, VMWare, Veertu
and Virtualbox is the slowest.

Qemu/kvm might be the fastest and works but is a hassle to configure for my
web development.

~~~
intralizee
What video are you referring to? I'm just finding a boot speed video when
googling and I'm not sure if that really qualifies as a proper measurement of
"fastest" when comparing products.

------
enos_feedler
"We explored various methods to make these new features work with sandboxing
restrictions of the App Store, but it seems that this is not possible."

I wonder if they tried using Docker's library/approach:

[https://github.com/docker/vpnkit](https://github.com/docker/vpnkit)

------
sabujp
It doesn't look like this open source version supports EFI boot, can it boot
macos/osx? I know they have an internal version that does support EFI.

------
lathiat
For clarity, the way I read it the native version is leaving the App Store and
closed source. The old non-native version is now open source.

~~~
lstamour
What old non-native version? I think you've mis-read this.

They appear to be moving to an open-core model and expanding feature sets
beyond what was allowed within the restrictions of Apple's App Store
sandboxing, to better compete with VMware Fusion and Parallels for paid users.

------
vbezhenar
I'm confused, is there commercial version and what price? No "Buy" link is
very confusing.

~~~
lstamour
To support the transition for paid users, this is probably a free release as
they work out payment methods, etc. They're moving to an open-core pricing
model, which probably matches their previous strategy.

They've always been unclear when it comes to payment and features. Previous to
this they had Business and Pro editions in the App Store and Pro was sold as
an in-app purchase to a free version while Business was sold outright. Both
cost the same and it was hard to compare the two...

If they want to sell the product later, you can bet they'll have clear Buy
buttons.

------
evacchi
Have they fixed their problems with VPNs?

------
bluedino
It seemed silly this would have been compatible with the Mac OS sandbox in the
first place

~~~
enos_feedler
It uses hypervisor.framework [1] for building out virtual machines in
userspace.

[1]
[https://developer.apple.com/reference/hypervisor](https://developer.apple.com/reference/hypervisor)

